# Trading phones



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a chance to trade my charge for a Thunderbolt, even trade. I can't decide whether to do it or not. I see more development for the bolt than the charge but the charge does have a really nice screen. Looking for pros and cons. 
Thanks


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There are a ton of "Thunderbolt vs Charge" posts all over the Web. Go read them if that's all you want.

If you want good advice from us here, tell us what it is that YOU want from your phone. Media/entertainment? Custom ROMs? AOSP? Performance? Pretty? What is important to you? Give us this, then we can give you a custom-tailored "Thunderbolt vs Charge" post that's more helpful.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Roms and performance. Something that I can upgrade regularly for something different.


----------

